# Vitor is Back Big Time



## ace (Jun 8, 2003)

I just saw the Fight Between Vitor Belfort
& Marvin Eastman.

What an Awsome Fight Vitor  Landed some Good 
Shots & Some Powerful Knees To take out Eastman
Who Looked Like He got Split from an Ax.

With Randy Cotoure Wining The Light
UFC Titel & Belfort Showing a Great come Back

I Think This Wood Set A Great Mainevent
for The Next UFC should Tito Not Wish to Fight Randy.

Vitor would no dout be looking to get Randy in the Cage
for What i think would Be the Re-Match of The Year.

What Do U Gal's & Guy's Think??????
  :lurk: :lurk:


----------



## Elfan (Jun 8, 2003)

And don't forgot the hair!

You seem to watch most of the MMA events as they happen on PPV.  How do you deal with the like $30 an event that PPV charges?  Get a bunch of friends over and share the cost?


----------



## ace (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *And don't forgot the hair!
> 
> You seem to watch most of the MMA events as they happen on PPV.  How do you deal with the like $30 an event that PPV charges?  Get a bunch of friends over and share the cost? *




Have Everyone Chip in $5.00 Buy The Time The 
Show Starts U Got Food & Entertainment:cheers:

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Oh Yeah The Hair is out there !


----------



## JDenz (Jun 8, 2003)

Ya this was a good UFC to bad you missed the main party Primo lol you should have been there for the shot heard round the world when Lidland knocked himself out lol.


----------



## ace (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Ya this was a good UFC to bad you missed the main party Primo lol you should have been there for the shot heard round the world when Lidland knocked himself out lol. *


Hey i made the After party & missed the actual Fight By A Day


----------



## JDenz (Jun 11, 2003)

Lol that is okay as long as you make it to Pride friday.


----------



## ace (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Lol that is okay as long as you make it to Pride friday. *



Im Looking faward to the next party

Chicken Wings Rule


----------



## JDenz (Jun 28, 2003)

yep umm I got some from partners last night they were no lovejoy wings.   I only can eat till July.


----------



## J-kid (Jul 9, 2003)

I think vitor being a long time favorite is back and will have a belt by year end.


----------

